# Beyond Clothing 2008 Gear Sponsorship



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

September 18, 2007

Beyond Clothing is excited to announce their 2008 Technical and Tactical Clothing Sponsorship Campaign.

Based out of beautiful Seattle, Washington, Beyond Clothing has been providing premier jackets, pants, pullovers and layering systems to outdoorsmen (and women) for the past 11 years, and as part of their new branding and line of custom-fit technical and tactical apparel, Beyond is looking for some outdoor enthusiasts to be gear ambassadors. Whether a mountaineer, ice climber, adventure racer, endurance cyclist, trail runner, fly fisherman, hunter, sea kayaker, et al, Beyond wants to team up with professionals and amateurs who understand and appreciate what a high-end, custom-fit garment made of Polartec®, EPIC by Nextec®, W.L. Gore®, and Primaloft® can do for them when turning around and going home early isn't an option.

So what does it take to get in on the action? First, check out www.beyondclothing.com. Then contact us at the email addy below with the following information:

Pick out two tops, two bottoms and the Camber Layering System pieces you would realistically use (no one needs 8 jackets, okay!?) and abuse on road trips, while setting up the tent, frantically reaching for an ice ax, pounding out Mile #30, while signing up and cooling down after an event, taking a picture of your dog atop a snowy peak and while misspelling words about it afterward on your blog or site. This leads us to the next part&#8230;

Address of your blog or website so we can see an entry about your Beyond Clothing sponsorship effort. It can be one sentence, a novella or simply a link to this press release.

If you're a racer or team, a list of 2007's best results, and a realistic 2008 schedule. If you're not a racer, how about a list your 3 favorite trips from 2007.

That's it. Wait, there's more. Tell your friends to do the same by the deadline of November 1, 2007. We'll announce the selectees on November 15, 2007. Okay, now we're done.

Thanks,

Dan

[email protected]


----------

